# £1000 Reward for conviction of Cat Killer



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

According to news reports, nine cats in the Bournville housing estate in Weston-super-Mare have died after being poisoned with antifreeze in the last two weeks. This follows the poisoning of 19 cats in nearby Bridgwater between April and August. 

The cats are believed to have suffered vomiting, fits and kidney failure. PETA is offering up to £1,000 as a reward for information leading to the arrest and conviction of the person or persons responsible for these horrific crimes.

PETA is also urging residents to keep a watchful eye on their animal companions and to keep all cats indoors. Because animals cannot report their own abuse and can do little to fight back, they are the perfect "practice" victims for those who tend towards violence. 

Weston-super-Mare residents have good reason to be concerned. Research in psychology and criminology shows that people who commit acts of cruelty to animals often go on to commit violent acts against their fellow humans. As long as the perpetrators of this crime are at large, other animals in the area - and human residents - might also be in danger.

"Animal abusers are cowards", says PETA spokesperson Suzanne Barnard. "They take their issues out on the most defenceless beings available to them." 

Anyone with information about this case is encouraged to call the RSPCA on 0300 1234 999


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Lets hope they catch the culprit(s) - I wouldn't need a reward personally - I'd have great pleasure (as other forum members would) in shopping em for free. But the £1000 carrot may just loosen someones tongue!
regardx
Sue


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

in the sherwood area of nottingham someone is killing cats with a screwdriver and then beheading them


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Theres some sick people around who should be locked up.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

emmar said:


> in the sherwood area of nottingham someone is killing cats with a screwdriver and then beheading them


Nottingham is getting worse! Glad i moved away!

Its bloody awful to hear of such sick things being done to poor defenseless animals!!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

wish i could move away ...luckly it isnt round me 


makes me sooo


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

emmar said:


> wish i could move away ...luckly it isnt round me
> 
> makes me sooo


where abouts in notts are u hun?


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

mansfield area


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

I lived in Bridgewater as a child in the bungalow behind the petrol station I had a Blue Persian called Beauty Spot when she vanished I thought some one took her  I was sad for a long time but never forgot her and often wondered what became of her now I feel sick with visions of her in a hedge vomiting and convulsing  if I get hold of them they will wish they were dead


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

The South Western Gundog show is this saturday at Weston-super-Mare -- oh must remeber to keep and eye out and make sure my bitch doesn,t try dinking or eating anything on the ground (like they do) you just never know.

Thanks for the info

Puppy Love


----------

